# The TC Top 200 Recommended String Quartets List



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 200 Recommended String Quartets List*
Facilitated by TurnaboutVox

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96, B. 179 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G major, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz. 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor, Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt"
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat major, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B. 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 "The Bird"
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor, Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122

131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 "The Lark"
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121

141. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
142. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
143. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
144. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
145. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
146. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
147. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
148. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
149. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
150. Glass: String Quartet No. 5

151. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
152. Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
153. Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
154. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
155. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
156. Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera"
157. Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider"
158. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
159. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
160. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2

161. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
162. Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
163. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
164. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
165. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
166. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
167. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
168. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
169. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
170. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi

171. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
172. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
173. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
174. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
175. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
176. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
177. Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
178. Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
179. Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
180. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22

181. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
182. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
183. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
184. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
185. Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2
186. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
187. Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
188. Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2
189. Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
190. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6

191. Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
192. Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8
193. Adès: Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12
194. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118
195. Höller: Antiphon
196. Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements
197. Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
198. Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"
199. Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet
200. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## mmsbls

*Honourable Mentions*

The TC Top 200 List of additional String Quartets which were nominated by at least two participants.

Nominated by 7 contributors
*Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting: Gathering"*

Nominated by 6 contributors
*Kodály: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 2*

Nominated by 5 contributors
*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
Haydn: String Quartet No. 37 in C major, Op. 50 No. 2, Hob.III:45
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 2 in F minor, Op. 5
Salonen: Homunculus*

Nominated by 4 contributors
*Bax: String Quartet No. 1 in G Major
Bruch: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 2 in D flat major, Op. 15
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 8 in E major, Op. 80, B. 57
Gerhard, Roberto: String Quartet No 2
Ginastera: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 20
Haydn: String Quartet No. 38 in E♭ major, Op. 50 No. 3, Hob.III:46
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat, Op. 12
Moeran: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor
Nyman: String Quartet No. 2
Romitelli: Natura Morte Con Flamme (for string quartet & electronics)
Sallinen, Aulis: String Quartet No. 3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March", Op. 19
*
Nominated by 3 contributors
*Adams, John Luther: The Wind in High Places
Arensky: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 35
Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat Major
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18 No. 3
Bloch: String Quartet No. 1
Boccherini: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 32 No. 5, G 205
Corigliano: String Quartet (No. 1)
Dusapin: String Quartet No. 2: "Time Zones"
Franck: String Quartet in D major
Glazunov: 5 Novelettes for String Quartet, Op.15, G. 54
Glass: String Quartet No. 2 "Company"
Harris, Roy: String Quartet No. 3 (Four Preludes and Fugues)
Haydn: String Quartet No. 33 in D major, Op. 33 No. 6, Hob.III:42
Haydn: String Quartet No. 55 in D major, Op. 71 No. 2, Hob.III:70
Haydn: String Quartet No. 58 in F major, Op. 74 No. 2, Hob.III:73
Haydn: String Quartet No. 65 in E♭ major, Op. 76 No. 6, Hob.III:80
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51, Hob.III:50-56
Hosokawa, Toshio: Landscape I, for string quartet
Maconchy: String Quartet No. 4
Malipiero: String Quartet No.1 "Rispetti e strambotti"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 16 in E-flat major, K. 428
Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 in D major, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 in D Major, K. 575
Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 in B flat major, K. 589
Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K. 590
Reich: Triple Quartet
Reich: WTC 9/11
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 6 in G major, Op. 101
Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 12, W. 496
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 3, W. 112
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 7, W. 435
Webern: Langsamer Satz in E Flat Major, for String Quartet
Wuorinen, Charles: String Quartet No. 2
Xenakis: ST/4, for string quartet*

Nominated by 2 contributors
*Alwyn, William: String Quartet No. 3
Arnold: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 118
Bax: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 6 in B-flat Major, Op. 18, No. 6
Berio: Sincronie, for string quartet
Boulez: Livre pour quatuor
Bridge: Sir Roger de Coverley, original version for string quartet, H. 155
Bridge: String Quartet No. 3, H. 175
Britten: Simple Symphony (version for string quartet), Op. 4
Carter: String Quartet No. 4
Carter: String Quartet No. 5
Cherubini: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor
Diamond: String Quartet No. 1.
Dvořák: Cypresses for String Quartet, B 152
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 7 in A minor, Op. 16, B. 45
Feldman: String Quartet No. 1
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 2
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 4
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6
Foote, Arthur: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 4
Frey, Jürg: Streichquartett II
Garland: String Quartet No. 1 "In Praise of Poor Scholars"
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 5 in D minor, Op. 70, G. 118
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 7 in C major, Op. 107, G 181, Hommage au passé
Górecki: String Quartet No. 2 ("Quasi una Fantasia"), Op. 64
Haydn: String Quartet No. 42 in C major, Op. 54 No. 2, Hob.III:57
Haydn: String Quartet No. 49 in B minor, Op. 64 No. 2, Hob.III:68
Haydn: String Quartet No. 67 in F major, Op. 77 No. 2, Hob.III:82
Hill, Alfred: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor "The Carnival"
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 2
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 16
Honegger: String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H. 103
Johnston, Ben: String Quartet No. 4 "Amazing Grace"
Korngold: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 16
Korngold: String Quartet No. 2 in E♭ major, Op. 26
Kurtág: Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28
MacMillan: String Quartet No. 1 "Visions of a November spring"
Manoury, Philippe: Stringendo, First String Quartet
Martinů: String Quartet No. 5, H. 268
Mason, Benedict: String Quartet No. 2
Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartet No. 4 "Children's Games"
Maxwell Davies: Naxos String Quartet No. 9
Milhaud: String Quartet No. 7, Op. 87
Mincek, Alex: String Quartet No. 3
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 1
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3
Ostertag: All the Rage (for String Quartet with spoken voice and tape)
Reger: String Quartet in G minor (No. 1), Op. 54 No. 1
Riley: G Song
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 4
Ropartz, Jozeph Guy: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Roussel: String Quartet in D Major Op. 45
Schulhoff: String Quartet no.1
Sciarrino: String Quartet No. 8
Shostakovich: Two Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 36
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 1 in C major, Op. 49
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 12 in D flat major, Op. 133
Sibelius: Andante Festivo, for string quartet
Taneyev: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 7
Turina: La Oración del torero (The Toreador's Prayer), for String Quartet, Op. 34
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 1, W. 099
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 4, W. 129
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 8, W. 446
Volans, Kevin: String Quartet No. 1 "White Man Sleeps"
Weinberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 20
Whittington, Stephen: Music for Airport Furniture
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No.1 in A major, Op. 4
Zorn, John: Cat O'Nine Tails*


----------



## mmsbls

*Other Works Mentioned*

The TC Top 200 List of String Quartets which were nominated by one participant.

Adams, John: John's Book of Alleged Dances
Antheil: String Quartet No. 3
Arriaga: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor
Atterberg: String Quartet No. 2 in B minor, Op. 11
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 1 (fragments)
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 3
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 4
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 5
Babbitt: String Quartet No. 6
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 2
Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 5
Barrett, Richard: Stress
Beach: Quartet for Strings (in One Movement), Op. 89
Bedrossian, Franck: Tracés d'ombres, for string quartet
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18 No. 2
Birtwistle: String Quartet: The Tree of Strings
Bloch: Paysages, for string quartet
Bloch: String Quartet No. 3
Bloch: String Quartet No. 4
Bloch: String Quartet No. 5
Boccherini: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 2 No. 2, G 160
Bonnal: String Quartet No. 1
Borodin: String Quartet No. 1 in A major
Bowen, York: String Quartet No. No. 3 in G major, Op. 46(b)
Braga-Santos: String Quartet No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 4
Braga-Santos: String Quartet No. 2 in A Minor, Op. 27
Budd, Harold: String Quartet 2003: Babylon Balboa
Busoni: String Quartet No.1, Op. 19, BV 208
Busoni: String Quartet No.2, Op. 26, BV 225
Cage: Four
Canat de Chizy, Édith: Alive - String Quartet No. 2 (2003)
Cerha, Friedrich: String Quartet No. 3
Chapí, Ruperto: String Quartet No.1 in G major
Chausson: String Quartet in C minor, Op. 35 (completed by D'Indy)
Coates, Gloria: String Quartet No. 5
D'Indy: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 35
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 7
Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 3 in A minor, Op. 33
Dumitrescu, Iancu: Perspectives Au Movemur
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 2, B. 8
Edwards, Ross: Enyato I: Chorale and Ecstatic Dance, for string quartet
Enescu: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 22 No. 2
Erickson, Robert: Solstice (1985)
Fedele, Ivan: Pentalogon Quartet (Second string quartet)
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 3
Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 5
Fibich, Zdenek: String Quartet No. 1 in A Major
Finnissy, Michael: String Quartet
Fischer, Pavel: String quartet no.2, 'Wild Mountain Thyme'
Foote, Arthur: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 70
Fujikura, Dai: Flare (2009/2010)
Glass: Dracula (film soundtrack)
Glass: String Quartet No. 1
Glazunov: String Quartet No. 3 in G Major, Op. 26, G. 63 "Slavonic"
Glière: String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 2
Gorecki: String Quartet No. 3 "... songs are sung"
Gould: String Quartet, Op. 1
Grechaninov: String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 124
Grime, Helen: String Quartet
Haydn: String Quartet No. 11 in D minor, Op. 9 No. 4, Hob.III:22
Haydn: String Quartet No. 25 in C major, Op. 20 No. 2, Hob.III:32
Haydn: String Quartet No. 29 in G major, Op. 33 No. 5, Hob.III:41 "How Do You Do?"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 36 in B♭ major, Op. 50 No. 1, Hob.III:44
Haydn: String Quartet No. 40 in F major, Op. 50 No. 5, Hob.III:48 "Dream"
Haydn: String Quartet No. 43 in G major, Op. 54 No. 1, Hob.III:58
Haydn: String Quartet No. 50 in B♭ major, Op. 64 No. 3, Hob.III:67
Haydn: String Quartet No. 54 in B♭ major, Op. 71 No. 1, Hob.III:69
Hefti, David Philip: String Quartet No. 1 "Ph(r)asen"
Hermanson, Åke: Lyrisk metamorfos, Op. 2
Hindson, Matthew: Technologic 135
Hofstetter, Romanus: String Quartet in F major
Holliger, Heinz: String Quartet No. 2
Holmboe: String Quartet No. 21, Op. (posth.) 197 "Quartetto Sereno" (completed Norgard)
Hosokawa, Toshio: Blossoming, for string quartet
Hovhaness: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208 No. 1 "Reflections on my Childhood"
Hyla, Lee: Howl, for string quartet
Ireland: String Quartet No. 2 in C minor
Kabalevsky, Dmitri: String Quartet No.1 in A minor, Op. 8
Kalitzke, Johannes: Six Covered Settings
Kalliwoda, Johann Wenzel: String Quartet No. 3, Op.90
Korngold: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 34
Krenek: String Quartet No. 6 Op. 78
Krenek: String Quartet No. 8, Op. 233
Lachenmann: String Quartet No. 3 "Grido"
Lang, Klaus: The Sea Of Despair
Langgaard, Rued: String Quartet No. 2
MacMillan: String Quartet No. 3
Magnard: String Quartet in E minor, op. 16
Martinů: String Quartet No. 4, H. 256
Mendelssohn: Four Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81
Mendelssohn: String Quartet in Eb (without opus number)
Milhaud: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 5
Ming Tsao: Pathology Of Syntax 
Miyoshi: String Quartet No. 3 "Constellation in Black"
Muhly: Year of the Dragon (Sufjan Stevens, arr.Muhly, Nico, for string quartet)
Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 33
Onslow: String Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, Op.54
Onslow: String Quartet No. 30 in C minor, Op. 56
Padlewski, Roman: String Quartet No. 2
Paganini: String Quartet in E major
Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3
Pintscher, Matthias: String Quartet No. 4: "Ritratto Di Gesualdo"
Posadas, Alberto: Liturgia Fractal (complete)
Posadas: Modulaciones (No. 2 from: Liturgia fractal, cycle of five string quartets)
Rachmaninov: String Quartet No. 2 (unfinished)
Radulescu: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 33
Reger: String Quartet in D Minor (No. 3), Op. 74
Rheinberger: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 147
Riley: Salome Dances for Peace
Rimsky-Korsakov/Lyadov/Borodin/Glazunov (collaborative work): String Quartet on the Theme 'B-la-F"
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 6
Rorem: String Quartet No. 4
Roslavets, Nikolai: String Quartet No. 1
Ruzicka, Peter: String Quartet No. 6
Schafer, R. Murray: String Quartet No.9
Schmidt, Franz: String Quartet No. 2 in G major
Schnebel, Dieter: Im Raum, for string quartet
Schubert: String Quartet No. 11 in E Major, D. 353, Op. (posth.) 125 No. 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 8 in B flat major, D. 112
Sciarrino: String Quartet No. 9 "Ombre nel mattino di Piero"
Shebalin, Vissarion: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op.33 "The Slavonic"
Sibelius: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 4
Simpson, Robert: String Quartet No. 7
Sørensen, Bent: Angels' Music for String Quartet
Souster, Tim: Hambledon Hill, for amplified string quartet and four-channel tape
Spahlinger, Mathias: Apo Do (von hier) for String Quartet in 3 movements
Spohr: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 11 "Quatuor Brilliant"
Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 18
Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett
Strauss, Richard: String Quartet in A major, Op. 2, TrV 95
Taneyev: String Quartet No. 4 in A minor, Op. 11
Tansman, Alexandre: String Quartet No. 8 (1956)
Tchaikovsky, Boris: String Quartet No. 5
Tippett: String Quartet No. 2
Vacchi, Fabio: String Quartet No. 3
Vajda, János: String Quartet No. 2
Van de Vate, Nancy: String Quartet No. 2
Vasks, Peteris: String Quartet No 1
Webern: String Quartet (1905)
Weinberg: String Quartet No. 6 in E minor, Op. 35
Weir, Judith: String Quartet
Welesz, Egon: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 64
Wolf: String Quartet in D minor
Yedid, Yitzhak: "Visions, Fantasies and Dances" for string quartet
Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 15


----------

